# Nombres de números en español del 11 al 15 (progresión morfológica)



## amijangos

Tengo curiosidad de saber por qué la numeración del 11 al 15 se  redacta de manera tan diferente a lo correspondiente del 16 al 19.  Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Lo único que te puedo contestar es ' porque sí' ...


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Quizá el latín tenga algo que ver porque de ahí derivan los nombres de nuestros números... lo cual trasladaría la pregunta al latín... ¿por qué así?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Hay algo en los Pirineos que interfiere. En italiano y en francés el cambio se da en el 17.

 Los números en latín según el traductor de google son I, II, III, IV, ...me parece recordar que cuando ibas llegando al veinte se contaba restando: dos de veinte, uno de veinte, veinte.

En rumano, son de la forma diez y uno , diez y dos, etc.

En galés, parece que se refieren al diez y luego al quince.

En vasco se cuenta de a veinte.

En definitiva debe ser una cuestión de sustrato.


----------



## Jonno

En latín: 10 decem, 11 undecim, 12 duodecim, 13 tredecim, 14 quattuordecim, 15 quindecim, 16 sedecim, 17 septendecim, 18 duodeviginti, 19 undeviginti, 20 viginti

De undecim a once, duodecim a doce, etc. es relativamente fácil ver el camino, lo que habría que preguntarse es en qué momento "sedecim" y "septendecim" dieron el giro y se convirtieron en dieciséis y diecisiete, y "duodeviginti" y "undeviginti" dejaron de restar 2 y 1 de 20 para convertirse en dieciocho y diecinueve.



> En vasco se cuenta de a veinte.



A medias, yo diría que es un sistema vigesimal con un subsistema decimal.

La base es veinte (_hogei_), y por tanto 40, 60 y 80 se dice algo así como "dos veinte" (_berrogei_), "tres veinte" (_hirurogei_) y "cuatro veinte" (_laurogei_) –en francés pasa algo similar con 80 (_quatre-vingts_) así que es fácil imaginar un sustrato común de numeración vigesimal–, y a las veintenas se les suman los números del 1 al 19 de forma que 54 es algo así como "veinte y catorce" (_hogeita hamalau_).

Pero hasta 20 el sistema es decimal (es decir, se usa 10 + cada unidad) y bastante regular: 10 hamar, 11 hamaika (de _hamar_ + ? –uno se dice _bat_, no sé de dónde viene ese "ika"–, "dieciuno"), 12 hamabi (de _hamar_ + _bi_, "diecidós"), 13 hamahiru (de _hamar_ + _hiru, "diecitrés"_), 14 hamalau ("diecicuatro") y así todos hasta el 19.

Puesto que euskera y castellano convivieron durante siglos, cabría la posibilidad de que ambos sistemas de numeración basados en diez + unidad, a diferencia del sistema latino, estén relacionados.


----------



## amijangos

Gracias *Jonno*, pero no logro identificar el caminito para llegar de _undecim a once, duodecim a doce, etc._ Quizá lo anterior sea relativamente fácil para ustedes ya que dominan varias lenguas pero no para mí que soy mexicano.


----------



## Jonno

No conozco la historia de estas palabras, pero si tomas "duodecim" y "doce", transformas y quitas algunas letras, verás que no hay tanta diferencia entre ambas: *duodecim* > *d*u*o*de*ce*m (evidentemente esto no pretende ser un estudio etimológico, es sólo un juego con las letras ).

Pero evolucionar de *duodeviginti* a *dieciocho* es imposible, porque no tienen nada que ver. Y por eso hay que pensar que su origen es otro y no es una transformación de la palabra original en latín.


----------



## francisgranada

La "m" final latina se pierde regularmente en las lenguas romances (p.e. casa < casam, amigo < amicum, ...). En algunas lenguas romances las consonantes sononoras como d,g en posición intervocálica han sufrido una "lenición", y con el pasar del tiempo desaparecían (p.e. ver < videre, leer < legere, creer < credere ...). Algo similar sucede hoy en andaluz (amao < amado).  

Por consecuencia, duodecim/duodecem >*doece > _doce _en español_, doze _en portugués y _douze _en francés, pero _dodici _en italiano.

(Efectivamente, en latín existía también _octodecim _y _novendecim_)


----------



## amijangos

Tienen razón, es un poco extraño que unos nombres de números hayan "evolucionado", "distorsionándose" más que otros; seguramente en europa pueda conseguirse algún libro histórico ad hoc, para saber plenamente en qué momento sucedieron tales cambios. Gracias.


----------



## clares3

Hola
A la explicación de francisgranada, que comparto, sólo añadiría el hecho de ser palabras esdrújulas: duódecim, con lo que se refuerza la tendencia a perder el componente "de" que queda tras el acento.
A quien quiera profundizar, le recomiendo que ponga en google "historia números del 10 al 20" y le saldrán algunas páginas muy interesantes en que comparan la evolución de los nombres de los números en diversos idiomas. Y añado que es imprescindible apelar al origen común sánscrito de nuestras lenguas, incluidas las centum y las satem. Una referencia al ruso (y lenguas eslavas en general) se hace aquí muy útil.


----------



## amijangos

Yo no encuentro tales links *clares3,* más que superficiales en su contenido; sería más práctico para mí si me las pasara explícitamente, si no es mucha molestia, desde luego. Saludos.


----------



## francisgranada

*[...]*


> ... es un poco extraño que unos nombres de números hayan "evolucionado", "distorsionándose" más que otros ..., para saber plenamente en qué momento sucedieron tales cambios.


Quisiera solo añadir que no se trata de "distorsiones" excepcionales que suceden en un determinado momento, más bien se trata de una evolución fonética contínua que atañe todas las palabras, no solo los nombres de números. Por eso tenemos en español palabras como _veo _(del lat. video), _vas _(lat. vadis), _ojo _(lat. oculum),_ hecho_ (lat. factum),_ ocho_ (lat._ octo_), _veinte _(lat. viginti) etc. 

Otra cosa es, por qué _dieciséis_, _diecisiete _... y no *_seice_, *_sietece ... 
_(cfr. francés _seize_, _dix-sept _... italiano _sedici_, _diciassette ..._)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

amijangos said:


> Gracias *Jonno*, pero no logro identificar el caminito para llegar de _undecim a once, duodecim a doce, etc._ Quizá lo anterior sea relativamente fácil para ustedes ya que dominan varias lenguas pero no para mí que soy mexicano.


La explicación no está en dominar varias lenguas; el español tiene mayoritariamente su origen en el latín, y en el bachillerato estudié hace más de 60 años unos rudimentos de gramática histórica, que explicaban el paso del latín al castellano y como de undecim se llega a once en el curso del tiempo y en sucesivos cambios que no soy capaz de reconstruir. He encontrado una explicación que resumnce, doce, trece, catorce y quince proceden del latín _undecim_, uno y diez, _duodecim_, dos y diez, _tredecim_, tres y diez, _quattuordecim,_cuatro y diez y _quindecim, _cinco y diez, por evolución morfológica cuyos pasos intermedios no recuerdo. 
El latín _sedecim, _seis y diez_, _en castellano antiguo era sedze, como en catalán es setze o en francés seize, pero en algún momento se formó analíticamente dieciseis. En latín XVII era tanto _septendecim_ como _decem et septem_, y de aquí diecisiete. Lo mismo entre _octodecim _o _novendecim _y _decem et octo_ o _decem et novem_, se optó por las segundas formas, que dieron lugar en castellano a dieciocho y diecinueve. Para una explicación más autorizada, entre muchos tratados sobre ese tema recuerdo el _Manual de gramática histórica española_, de Ramón Menéndez Pidal.  
O quizá baste con una analogía. Una piedra con aristas vivas, sometida durante mucho tiempo a la acción de una corriente de agua pierde materia y se redondean las aristas, hasta ser un canto rodado; la misma piedra, distinta forma. Pues lo mismo pasa con las palabras y el curso del tiempo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

duvija said:


> Lo único que te puedo contestar es ' porque sí' ...



Estamos de nuevo en el principio porque voy a contestarte lo msimo que Duvija, pero voy también a hacer una aclaración:

Amijangos, vos en definitiva lo que estás preguntando es por qué en algún lugar y en algún tiempo se optó, por nombrar un caso, entre una de las tres formas duodevingti / decem et octo / octodecim. 
Al igual que las piedras del ejemplo de Manuel, a todas las palabras les corre el río de los siglos (que no de las horas) pero algunas están arriba y otras abajo.
Cuando veo como cuentan en inglés lo primero que se me ocurre es que _vendían por docena._ Una escena en un mercado en la Hispania del siglo IX, la gallina cuesta quince monedas: tres veces la mano abierta. El dieciséis ya es otra cosa, otro gesto. La gente de pueblo tenia un cerdo, seis gallinas, una vaca...números chicos. Tal vez oyeran decir cien con absoluta estupefacción. Esos numeros chicos "se gastan más". Tal vez por eso en francés, ochenta es "cuatro veintes",  como contarían quien sabe ¿los galos?.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No nos metamos en honduras abisales.
La numeración usual se basa el sistema decimal; tiene su lógica, tenemos diez dedos. ¿Bien, y por qué los huevos se venden por docenas o medias docenas? ¿Y lo mismo los servicios de mesa, vajilla, cristalería y cubertería?
En francés de Francia ochenta es quatre-vingts, cuatro veintes, y noventa es quatre-vingt-dix, cuatro veinte diez; de lo más cartesiano; setenta es soixante-dix, sesenta diez y no según la misma lógica trois-vingt-dix, tres veinte diez. Pero en francés de Bélgica, he oído huitante y nonante. ¿Eso es menos cartesiano? 
¿De dónde le viene la 'h' a 'huérfano', que  procede del latín _orphănus,_ y este del griego ὀρφανός ? ¿Por qué no la conserva en orfandad?. Como dice Dubija y subraya Kasfugen, porque sí; no es que no haya una explicación, seguramente sabida por los estudiosos de la gramática histórica, pero no parece ser trascendental. Las cosas rodaron así, han llegado a ser como son, y en el futuro seguirán siendo así o, más probablemente, de otra manera.


----------

